# 3D course in north ga



## Beardedbandit (Mar 8, 2017)

Does anybody know of any 3d courses in north ga?


----------



## KillZone (Mar 9, 2017)

Noble's and Discount


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 9, 2017)

Check out the first sticky on top of the page. There is a list of most of the clubs in the state.


----------



## kiltman (Mar 12, 2017)

I think you maybe looking for a 3D course just to go shoot at.  You should look at the WMA page in the regs.  There is a list of archery ranges open to the public.  Some have 3D targets.


----------



## Beardedbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

I was trying to find any 3d tournaments up here all of them seem to be down south


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 17, 2017)

R 100 . It is in Homer Ga . 100 targets . Starting today at 12 through Sunday


----------

